# Black Duck???



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

While decoying this weekend i shot a Black Duck. Yeah i know what your thinking. No way. Yeah thats what i thought too. It came in with about 20 mallards and i just shot the biggest bird that was close because it was fully light yet, and it sleeting with and overcast sky. Didnt realize it until i picked it up. I even called Jim Bensen(taxiderimist) and he said that in 25 years of taxidermy he has had 3 in his shop. Its pretty sweet. I dont have a digital camera but im going to try and get the picture to a scanner. Just wondering if any of you guys have ever shot one?


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

30 years ago I shot one late in the season in the SE. I have not seen on since.Good for you.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Shot two in Ontario about 15 years ago when I was living in Michigan. Always regretted not getting one mounted.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

About four years ago I shot a drake black duck up by Devils Lake. It was getting towards sunset and I thought it was a young drake mallard. The taxidermist here had only seen one in 20 years so that made it more special. Congrats on the bird...


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

What do they even look like??


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

They look alot like a hen mallard but bigger. They are a really dark brown. They have orange feet just like a mallard. And they have that blueish purple on the wing like a mallard. And only way to tell the difference between a hen and a drake is the beek. This one had a yellow beek just like a greenie.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

wonder how many odd species get shot and no-one knows what it is? If i have shot one of those, i probably chalked it up to a large hen mallard. hmmm.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Just got back from SD, and I shot three hybridized black ducks, I was quite confused as to what they were because of the wings and bill were that of a greenie and the body markings of a hen but much bigger. I first assumed them to be immature greenies but there was absolutely no resemblance to a mallard drake except for the wings and bill. You could tell that they were cross bred with mallards because they had slight green markings througout the head. Also way too big for an immature mallard. Their interbreeding with mallards is one reason I hear that the true black duck is becoming scarce.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I banded one at Lake Alice Nat. Refuge two tears ago - They said they had banded one before

I'd sure Love to get one - Congratulations !!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Sure Lyle, I bet that it was a hen mallard that rolled in the mud!!! :lol:

J/K congrats man, I hope you plan on putting it on the wall. There can't be many blacks shot in the central flyway...you're a lucky dog to get one.

Now you're going to have to change your name to bigblackduck!!! BWAHAHAHA!!!! :beer:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey jonser how was Iowa? Hunting with pretty good this weekend here. Your right i did just roll that hen in the mud you got me. Yeah i am going to mount it. I called Jim about it. Going to go out and shoot some honkers and mallards in the morning i called u but you werent home. I hear you have court though so you wouldnt be able to go anyway. Give me a call


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

IA was good and bad...mostly bad.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I shot a black duck last year North of Devils Lake, its pic is posted on my photos.

I contacted Doug Leier about it and hesaid that typically he hears of 2-3 each year.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Congrats Bigbackdick, what a nice bird. Put that one on the wall for sure.
whats da plan for this weekend?


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

I hear halloween party at lyle's. He says hes dressin up as OV.

:burns:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Where do you guys find those avatars! :laugh: :rollin: :laugh:


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

the only place to go for avatars a.k.a. buddy icons:

www.badassbuddy.com

yay i've got mail, yay! thanks lady.

Phil


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

:rollin: 
WOW, that is a great site


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

baleedat


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I havent taken Ebonics, but that must be
baleedat = you can believe that 
:huh:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

:lol: That's great!


----------

